# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Tiesto koncert në Shqipëri ne 6 gusht 2009

## Arbam

Thu,
6 Aug Tirana Live
Tirana Live  Durres Albania 



Ditet e fundit eshte folur shume qe Dj Tiesto do te vije ne Shqiperi.

Deri tani eshte thene vetem qe ai do vije ne Durres.

Qarkullojne zera se dhe se cmimi i bilestes do te jete 50Euro.

Nuk dihet akoma nje informacion me i sakte, tani per tani informacioni me i sakte gjendet ne faqen zyrtare te artistit.

----------


## Apollyon

http://www.djtiesto.com/

*Thu,
6 Aug	Tirana Live
Tirana Live	Durres	Albania*


Kshu thuhet ne websit!! Dmth Tiesto ne Shqiperi...Ky po qe ja vlen te shikohet.

----------


## [Perla]

Biletat do fluturojne, do na siguroni nje me mik  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Adaes

http://www.tiesto.com/

Te Calendar of events nuk ka dhene info per cmimin e biletes... Por ama nqs doni te shkoni ta shofni shtrengoni fort xhepat... Kur erdhi ne Stamboll ka qene bileta 40 euro me nje pije brenda,po ate nate jane shitur pijet e metjshme me cmim te dyfishuar

----------


## INFINITY©

Wow, 50 Euro per DjTiesto?! 

Me mire shtoni dhe ca te tjera dhe shkoni per darke ne nje restorant aty afer qe ja vlen. Darken e hani, muziken e tij e degjoni, qejf beni, dhe pastaj i kepusni nje ecje ne buze te detit dhe jeni rehat.  :ngerdheshje:   :perqeshje:

----------


## daniel00

I bika lapsit tiesto me 50 euro bilet 

Une i bie me mire lapsit se muziken ja shkarkoj falas

----------


## [Perla]

Daniel, ta degjosh live eshte tjeter gje  :ngerdheshje: 

Thash mos dilte ndonje kavalier po ehe hiç fare  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Adaes

> Daniel, ta degjosh live eshte tjeter gje 
> 
> Thash mos dilte ndonje kavalier po ehe hiç fare


Live eshte shum me mire,shkon adrenalina ne fund fare  :ngerdheshje:  

Mbaj mend kur erdhi Morandi ne Stamboll dhe ca u be ate nate,sdo ta harroj kurre...

Kurse per Tieston fatkeqsisht nuk isha sepse kishim organizu dicka tjeter ne nje pub tjeter,po me ca me than ishin cmend fare robt  :ngerdheshje: 

Perla,ku ka cuna kavaliere ktu mi... Un po pres noj ftes nga Arbami,po edhe atij 100 Euro i duken shum  :perqeshje:

----------


## daniel00

Epo ça ndryshimi ka live apo pa live , ai muzike elektronike ben  !!?? 

Me 50 euro je ne vend te mire ne operat me te famshme evropiane dhe ajo po qe te le mbresa per nje jete   :perqeshje:

----------


## Apollyon

> Wow, 50 Euro per DjTiesto?!


Edhe 200 do i paguaja! Ska WOW ktu.. Flitet per Tieston jo per Dj-Olsin.. lol




> Me 50 euro je ne vend te mire ne operat me te famshme evropiane dhe ajo po qe te le mbresa per nje jete


Ktu as me 2 euro sdo shkoja, lere me 50 qe ska piken e shansit. Ca lesh mbrese te lene kto? Eshte vere o daniel, afer detit, Tiesto Dj .. mijra njerez do jene aty.. ku ka opera qe ja kalon ksaj je ne terezi? Ktu eshte QEJF LLAHTARIA VETE

----------


## E=mc²

> I bika lapsit tiesto me 50 euro bilet 
> 
> Une i bie me mire lapsit se muziken ja shkarkoj falas


Nuk i bie Dj Tiesto jo, i bien keto menaxheret tone, qe e sjellin ne Shqiperi  :shkelje syri:  Sa per 50 Euroshin, nuk me duket ndonje qamet i madh, per ato qe jan fansa te muzikes House, Techno do ti jepnin me deshire per nje nate nen ritmet e Dj Tiesto.

P.s Do te shkoja me qejf, ne kete koncert.

----------


## E=mc²

> Edhe 200 do i paguaja! Ska WOW ktu.. Flitet per Tieston jo per Dj-Olsin.. lol


O Apollyon kur ka vajtur per R.I.O 70 euro, a e mendon se cfare mund te behet me Tieston  :buzeqeshje: 

Une do e beja si ankand x 200 te tjera dhe do shkoja ta shijoja live  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## daniel00

> Live eshte shum me mire,shkon adrenalina ne fund fare  
> 
> Mbaj mend kur erdhi Morandi ne Stamboll dhe ca u be ate nate,sdo ta harroj kurre...
> 
> Kurse per Tieston fatkeqsisht nuk isha sepse kishim organizu dicka tjeter ne nje pub tjeter,*po me ca me than ishin cmend fare robt* 
> 
> Perla,ku ka cuna kavaliere ktu mi... Un po pres noj ftes nga Arbami,po edhe atij 100 Euro i duken shum



Po po jane çmen me nonji ekstazi per kuaj  

Kavaljere jena po nuk jena tipa per nje nate , po qe me ato pare me dal gjithe mujin   :Lulja3:

----------


## Apollyon

> O Apollyon kur ka vajtur per R.I.O 70 euro, a e mendon se cfare mund te behet me Tieston 
> 
> Une do e beja si ankand x 200 te tjera dhe do shkoja ta shijoja live


Nuk besoj se do jete me teper se 100 euro bileta.. po nejse sic e thashe edhe 200 te jete do shkoj. Kur ka qene R.I.O skam vajt ta shikoja, spara i shoh kta Dj-t qe bejn nje kenge te bukur e pastaj ju humb vula.. Ktu flitet per Tieston i cili cdo muzike qe ben, eshte kryeveper.

----------


## daniel00

> Edhe 200 do i paguaja! Ska WOW ktu.. Flitet per Tieston jo per Dj-Olsin.. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Ktu as me 2 euro sdo shkoja, lere me 50 qe ska piken e shansit. Ca lesh mbrese te lene kto? Eshte vere o daniel, afer detit, Tiesto Dj .. mijra njerez do jene aty.. ku ka opera qe ja kalon ksaj je ne terezi? Ktu eshte QEJF LLAHTARIA VETE


Ne fillim kur doli kishte ca melodi te bukura pastaj se çfare ka bere me vone nuk di gje , sidoqofte tiesto pa tiesto ja vlen po te jesh me nonji kinge   :Lulja3:

----------


## E=mc²

> Nuk besoj se do jete me teper se 100 euro bileta.. po nejse sic e thashe edhe 200 te jete do shkoj. Kur ka qene R.I.O skam vajt ta shikoja, spara i shoh kta Dj-t qe bejn nje kenge te bukur e pastaj ju humb vula.. Ktu flitet per Tieston i cili cdo muzike qe ben, eshte kryeveper.


Para dy vjetesh kam shkuar ne Maqedoni, ishte 30 Euro. Plus rruga, nje nate ne hotel e te gjitha vajti 130 euro. Jo ta kesh ne deren e shtepis, me nje grup shoqeror me te zgjeruar, e shum faktore te tjere qe e bejne me komod dhe me kryeveper. Kush pret deri ne gushte, cpatet qe na e dhat lajmin kaq heret  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Adaes

Un mezi po e pres me then te drejten ate daten 6 gusht... Ska rendesi sa lek jep robi ne te ktilla raste,e rendesishme eshte qe per disa caste robit i duket vetja ne nje bote tjeter,nqs di ta perjetoje ashtu si duhet e tia ndiej lezetin me kuptimin e plote te fjales  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Apollyon

Adaes behesh ti per ne durres me date 6 gusht, do kete Bacardi falas :P

 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Adaes

> Adaes behesh ti per ne durres me date 6 gusht, do kete Bacardi falas :P


Ouuuu te bere e gje...Gati jam  :ngerdheshje:  ... edhe me lek te jene per Tieston ia vlen  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## E=mc²

Sa qenkan shtuar admiruesit e techno, trance dhe house kohet e fundit  :buzeqeshje:  U dashka hapur nje nen forum me vete ne lidhje me admiruesit e ketyre rrymave.

----------

